# Ipod in a 2005 Pathfinder



## donnieb420 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi-

I'm trying to find the best option for wiring my Ipod to the factory stereo in my 2005 Pathfinder. I have the bose system, no DVD, no satellite hookup. I'd rather not use an FM transmitter or FM modulator. Some have recommended the PAC AAI-NIS, but I haven't been able to confirm whether or not this is compatible with the 05 Pathfinder. Anyone with any suggestions or ideas....I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## swdude987 (Jan 7, 2005)

Look in the pathfinder forum - all the instructions and pics are there.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86003


----------

